# Verkaufe MTB/Dirt Bike 2Danger HDS 50



## Pepin (8. Juni 2010)

Bekannte von mir wollen ein
*MTB/Dirt Bike 2Danger HDS 50* verkaufen
Farbe oliv/Military Look

Rahmengröße 13,5 Zoll







Lenker Truvativ Hussefelt
Vorbau Truvativ Hussefelt 
Kurbel Truvativ Hussefelt
Sattel 2danger Dual 
Schaltwerk LX
Schalthebel Shimano Deore LX
Umwerfer Truvativ
kleines und mittleres Ritzel

kaum und sehr vorsichtig gefahren (ca. 500 KM)

Preis VB EUR 375,00

Wer interesse hatt bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## Pepin (12. Juni 2010)

na wohl noch keiner Interesse gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

